# Michael Bay to Produce Live-Action ‘Dora the Explorer’ Movie



## kluang (Oct 23, 2017)

> What a world we live in. What a time to be alive. *Michael Bay*, he of the most explosive explosions and bulgiest bulging biceps, is set to produce a live-action* Dora the Explorer*movie. Natch. The project is shaping up at Paramount’s new Paramount Players division, where Bay and his Platinum Dunes partners *Andrew Form* and *Brad Fuller* have signed on to produce a live-action adaptation of Nickelodeon’s popular children’s series.
> 
> *The Muppets* and *Neighbors* director *Nick Stoller* has been recruited to pen the script for the project, which  reports will see Dora aged up from her seven-year-old TV roots. While story details are being kept under wraps, the live-action film will reportedly center on a teenage Dora, who moves to the city to live with her cousin Diego.
> 
> ...



Her most explosive adventure yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Atlas (Oct 23, 2017)

Swiper finna blow shit up.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## scerpers (Oct 23, 2017)

swiper is part of the cartel. has a chainsaw for an arm


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2017)

Dora the EXPLOSION

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 24, 2017)

DORA IS GOING TO BE KILLING MFERS LEFT AND RIGHT


----------



## Xel (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh god I saw it on twitter today and thought it was a joke


----------



## The World (Oct 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2017)

Probably better than the actual movie. 

I lol'd when the plane fell out of the sky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aeternus (Oct 25, 2017)

Now that is one combination I wasn't expecting to see. It will be explosive


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 25, 2017)

I'll be there in opening night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Oct 26, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 26, 2017)

Swiper The Sniper


----------



## Magic (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 28, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Dora the EXPLOSION



Dora the Exploder

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 28, 2017)

I guess this time backpack will be loaded up with guns and grenades instead of knick-knacks.


----------



## Indra (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 2, 2017)

Probably the dankest movie for the next summer.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Skaddix (Aug 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


>



Where is the Assault Rifle? At least if Bay is in charge go full parody.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 10, 2018)

It's the chick from Sicario 2.  She'll be legal by the time this releases by the way so calm down @~Gesy~ 

Don't understand why this movie couldn't go straight to Nick or Netflix


----------



## Zef (Aug 10, 2018)

Atlas said:


>


How old that girl?


Wanna ask before I say something that will bring FBI to my door.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 10, 2018)

Had forgotten about it. Still seems like such a weird combination to me. I'll be disappointed if it doesn't have at least a couple of explosions.

And thought Dora was going to be younger.


----------



## Glued (Aug 11, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Probably the dankest movie for the next summer.



This is honestly the most awesome idea ever in the history of man. So dumb, its awesome.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 11, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> This is honestly the most awesome idea ever in the history of man. So dumb, its awesome.


Maybe that's the reason the Oscars want to create that new category lol


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 11, 2018)

Zef said:


> How old that girl?
> 
> 
> Wanna ask before I say something that will bring FBI to my door.



17


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 11, 2018)

Close enough


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 11, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> This is honestly the most awesome idea ever in the history of man. So dumb, its awesome.


I dont really think it is but I think people is happy because they know what they are paying for. It's just a stupid over the top shark flick with high budget.


----------



## Karma (Aug 11, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> It's just a stupid over the top *shark* flick with high budget.


What?


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 11, 2018)

Luck said:


> What?


----------



## Detective (Aug 11, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Close enough



God damn it, Gesy. You monster


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2019)

Danny Trejo is voicing Boots, I shit you not.

Also @Sennin of Hardwork add this to the directory and edit the thread title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 21, 2019)

She is not rocking an AK?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Atlas (Mar 22, 2019)

Danny Trejo voicing Boots is all the reason I need to see this, tbh.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 24, 2019)

Beat me to it. 

This looks great.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Mar 25, 2019)

It almost looks like it's styling itself after a mini cornball tomb raider. She's even got the short shorts and tight top. 

Michael bay, don't let me down.


----------



## ~VK~ (Mar 25, 2019)

i honest to god saw the thread title and thought to myself "a movie about an innocent underaged girl? i better prepare myself for some unholy Mr. P degeneracy"

and like clockwork: 



~Gesy~ said:


> Close enough



Gesy, you never fail to disgust me.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2019)

I was not expecting amount of humor going on. This looks nothing like the cartoon, but that's fine. It's clear that this movie was not made for that audience. I'm probably not gonna watch it.


----------



## Karma (Aug 9, 2019)

80+ for both critics and audience score on RT

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glued (Aug 9, 2019)

So dumb its awesome.
So awesome its dumb.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2019)

Or just a genuinely good movie.  Probably will watch tomorrow.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 9, 2019)

Strange days these we live in.


----------



## GRIMMM (Aug 11, 2019)

Definitely going to see this, IDGAF.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 12, 2019)

The trailers made the movie look so bad.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm shocked that this is a thing.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 12, 2019)

Zef said:


> How old that girl?
> 
> Wanna ask before I say something that will bring FBI to my door.



I shall say it for you:

I would like to go exploring with her!


----------



## Karma (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 12, 2019)

I've heard people say the movie has fan service but I don't know if they mean _anime_ fan service or like boilerplate hollywood fan service, where it's just referential.

A gentleman's question begs a gentleman's answer.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I shall say it for you:
> 
> I would like to go exploring with her!


Why are you stretching the page with smileys?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 14, 2019)

@Mider T @Rukia 

Why can’t I @ gesy? 

I want to ask him his opinion about Dora


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2019)

I didn’t see it.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> @Mider T @Rukia
> 
> Why can’t I @ gesy?
> 
> I want to ask him his opinion about Dora


Its ~Gesy~ not Gesy.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 15, 2019)

@~Gesy~ 

What can you say about Dora? 

Is she hot?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Aug 20, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


>


how nostalgic


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 21, 2019)

These are either the best parts of the movie or the movie's awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2019)

Just saw the movie.

Didn't expect to fall in love with it like I did!  Glad to see Nick hasn't lost their touch.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 30, 2019)

Was this movie comfy?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 9, 2019)

@~Gesy~ head's up I saw the last half of this movie yesterday and it gave me no opportunities to creep, dora looks like a kid in the flick, the movie was actually pretty heartwarming and wholesome and I give it a 1/10 for degeneracy. Very disappointing, don't waste your time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> @~Gesy~ head's up I saw the last half of this movie yesterday and it gave me no opportunities to creep, dora looks like a kid in the flick, the movie was actually pretty heartwarming and wholesome and I give it a 1/10 for degeneracy. Very disappointing, don't waste your time.


Thanks brother.


But seriously, what compelled you to watch this? The trailers was cringe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 9, 2019)

Jake CENA said:


> @~Gesy~
> 
> What can you say about Dora?
> 
> Is she hot?



I'll keep an eye out for her and let you know at a later date.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 9, 2019)

reiatsuflow said:


> @~Gesy~dora looks like a kid


and like that you've got Gesy's erecti- i mean attention.


----------



## Amol (Nov 10, 2019)

Watched the movie. 
It was weird. I knew nothing about Dora when I watched it so I had no expectations. 
Positive points of movie is that weirdness is intentional. They embraced it so lot of things that would have cringeworthy or eye roll worthy ends up becoming heartwarming and funny. 
Casting is on point too. 
P. S. : It is also possible that Dora suffers from multiple mental disorders when her tendency to randomly look at camera and ask audience if they can pronounce the word she was saying. It is my usual fourth wall breaking because other characters notice her doing that and look at her as if she has lost her mind.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2019)

Amol said:


> It is also possible that Dora suffers from multiple mental disorders when her tendency to randomly look at camera and ask audience if they can pronounce the word she was saying. It is my usual fourth wall breaking because other characters notice her doing that and look at her as if she has lost her mind.


If you've never seen the show then you missed the whole joke :/


----------



## Amol (Nov 10, 2019)

I know Dora does that in show but it not usual fourth wall breaking. Other characters don't notice her doing that in show. 
Here they do. Infact it is a big plot point.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2019)

Amol said:


> I know Dora does that in show but it not usual fourth wall breaking. Other characters don't notice her doing that in show.
> Here they do. Infact it is a big plot point.


They actually do.  Boots is usually the only one around but characters will look at her and then the screen, then back at her again.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 10, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> But seriously, what compelled you to watch this? The trailers was cringe.



I saw the last half because I sat down on someone else's session. But the movie has 80-something on RT. That's high for a michael bay nick live action movie. I already knew there would be a song and dance scene, a drug trip, fourth wall breaks. The marketing was all over the place and made it look like a kiddie michael bay movie with a bunch of older teens/20 somethings and innuendo and older audience stuff. Like that terrible-but-weird will ferrel land of the lost movie.

I wouldn't go out of your way to watch it if you're an adult because it's not that, but it seemed like it a solid YA nick movie. I even liked all the kids. I thought at least the white kid would be annoying, but he was fun too. Kind of reminded me of the old timey nick stuff from when I was young. So not made for older audiences after all, but plenty of weirdness and creativity and I stayed until the end.

Amol mentioned this, but one of the funniest things about dora is they made dora kind of crazy. Like she legitimately has problems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2019)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'll keep an eye out for her and let you know at a later date.



Can’t wait for your opinion


----------



## Jouninja (Nov 11, 2019)

THIS is what the Dora live action should be.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 11, 2019)




----------

